# Habanos S.A. new releases



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Picked this up on another site, edited it to shorten but still nice to know.

Habanos Deputy Marketing Director Jose Giron told a news conference at the Melia Cohiba Hotel about more than a dozen new introductions – the most in many years – some of which being back memories of the early and mid 20th Century:

• The Romeo y Julieta a new size the Short Churchill. This robusto, measuring 4 7/8 inches long by 50 ring, is one of the most popular sizes in the Havana range and was made in the Romeo y Julieta blend only in 2001 (as part of the Edicion Limitada series) and in 2003 (as part of the special Seleccion Robustos case).

• A new production of an old style of H. Upmann humidor, filled with 50 cigars of the new factory shape “Tacos Imperiales,” a perfecto measuring 6 5/8 inches by 49 ring. Only 200 humidors will be made.

• A new edition of the Coleccion Habanos – a humidor in the form of a book – will be issued for the fifth time, but the first time in two years. The line will feature the Trinidad brand for the first time, with 20 cigars of another new shape, the “Torre Iznaga” or Iznaga Tower: 6 11/16th long and 52 ring. A total of 500 boxes will be made, the same as in 2002, 2003 and 2004.

• The Cohiba Siglo II (5 1/8 x 42) will be offered in aluminum tubes, styled after the Siglo VI.

• An all-handmade Culebras de Partagas – three cigars entwined – will be offered for the first time since before nationalization of the Cuban cigar industry in 1960. Since then, only machine-made Culebras have been offered by H. Upmann, Romeo y Julieta and Partagas and only the latter is still in production. Each of the three cigars in the current version is 5 1/4 inches long by 33 ring, but the new handmade dimensions may be different. 

• The Jose L. Piedra line will add a Petit Cazadores of 4 1/8 inches by 43 ring.

• The Limited Edition line of 2006 will celebrate the fifth anniversary of the introduction of the concept, re-issuing three favorites:

> Cohiba Piramides (6 1/8 x 52), originally issued in 2001, in boxes of 10;
> Montecristo Robustos (4 7/8 x 50), from 2000, in boxes of 25 and
> Partagas Serie D No. 3 (5 5/8 x 46), from 2001, in boxes of 25.

• In addition, seven cigars for regional sale was announced, for sale by a very small number of merchants in each area for a maximum of two years:

> Asia-Pacific Area: a Punch Super Robusto (6 1/8 x 50) and a Ramon Allones Estupendo (7 x 47);
> France: Bolivar Libertadores (6 1/2 x 54) and Juan Lopez Obus (5 1/2 x 52);
> Germany: Por Larranaga Lonsdales (6 1/2 x 42) and Bolivar Colosales (6 1/16 x 50), and
> Italy: Punch Superfinos (4 3/4 x 42).

There’s more to come, of course, with a special size of Cohiba promised to celebrate the 40th anniversary of the famed brand and the gala finale, with its wild auction of special artworks and humidors scheduled for this evening. 
=================
Hmmm! Verrry interesting !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm insulted that France got such good new releases :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The Asia releases are the ones I'm most looking forward to....

MMMmmmmmmm Ramon Allones Estupendos


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I just want some PL Lonsdales. The others are almost all too huge for my habits... though new Boli and RA releases are always tempting


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I need me some Punch super robustos :w


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I need a vendor from Italy


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I need to Email my parents in Italy.

The LCDH is about 5 mile from were they live.

Punch Superfinos look good !


----------



## brian (Jan 1, 2000)

Is this just a blatant rip off of the Estupendo name or what? Next up the Montecristo Dom Perignon, Bolivar Chateax margaux and Partagas Mojito!: Nothing is sacred with these guys :sb



LasciviousXXX said:


> The Asia releases are the ones I'm most looking forward to....
> 
> MMMmmmmmmm Ramon Allones Estupendos


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow looks like the cubans have a Napolean complex and are trying to make up for it with some new cigar sizes. Those Bolivars are huge, I hope Habana had a good harvest because they're going to need alot of tobacco to keep some of those monsters on the shelf. I must say though that Punch and JL Obus seem interesting.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

brian said:


> Is this just a blatant rip off of the Estupendo name or what? Next up the Montecristo Dom Perignon, Bolivar Chateax margaux and Partagas Mojito!: Nothing is sacred with these guys :sb


Umm, how could Habanos SA rip itself off....this makes no sense to me


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> Umm, how could Habanos SA rip itself off....this makes no sense to me


Don't you go and start talking sense!


----------



## brian (Jan 1, 2000)

more marketing gimmickry by Habanos/Altidas is what I meant. Like they have run out of names and they blatantly are capitalizing on the Estupendo. I am willing to bet the cigars are nothing special just like all the rest of the past new releases IMHO.



PaulMac said:


> Umm, how could Habanos SA rip itself off....this makes no sense to me


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

brian said:


> more marketing gimmickry by Habanos/Altidas is what I meant. Like they have run out of names and they blatantly are capitalizing on the Estupendo. I am willing to bet the cigars are nothing special just like all the rest of the past new releases IMHO.


Yeah just like all them pesky fellows who copied RyJ and had the audacity to use the term Churchill....CHEAP MARKETING GIMMICKRY for inferior cigars went up the hue and cry...but they'll be the first ones against the wall when the revolution comes, worry you not!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

brian said:


> more marketing gimmickry by Habanos/Altidas is what I meant. Like they have run out of names and they blatantly are capitalizing on the Estupendo. I am willing to bet the cigars are nothing special just like all the rest of the past new releases IMHO.


Estupendo been gone for over a decade now. There is a whole new generation of cigar smokers who don't know what that is. I don't think it's marketing gimmickry. Besides, wasn't there another cigar called the estupendo before the dunhill?

Do you get angry everytime they release a new robusto?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

PaulMac said:


> Yeah just like all them pesky fellows who copied RyJ and had the audacity to use the term Churchill....but they'll be the first ones against the wall when the revolution comes, worry you not!


:r BWAHAAHAHAHAH

Get ye behind me...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r BWAHAAHAHAHAH
> 
> Get ye behind me...


Sooooo brokeback :r


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

brian said:


> I am willing to bet the cigars are nothing special just like all the rest of the past new releases IMHO.


How Much?:r


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

i did notice that some of the new releases have radical price increases from the existing products. that aspect of things wasn't too exicting to me.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

The newest Cohiba was unveiled today in Havana. The limited-edition humidor of 40 cigars is selling for about $18,000. It was produced for the 40th anniversary of the brand.



> "It will be the most exclusive and the most expensive cigar in the world," said Juan Giron, the deputy manager of marketing for Habanos S.A.


French humidor maker Elie Bleu produced the modern humidor of ebony, bone and skate skin.

The cigar - called *Behike* - was produced at Cohiba's mother factory, El Laguito. Roller Norma Fernandez Sastre made all of the *4,000* cigars for the project. She was the original roller for the special double robustos made for the 30th anniversary of Cohiba.

The Behike measures 7 1/2 inches long by 52 ring gauge. "It is a fusion of the two of the most popular sizes of Cohiba, the Lanceros and the Siglo VI," added Giron this morning at El Laguito. The cigar was made only for this humidor and will not be available commercially in another form. 


> Osmar León, factory manager of El Laguito said the Behike is a blend of the middle range of Cohiba. It is a mix of tobacco with an average of five years of age. The wrappers come from the farms of some of the best growers in the Pinar del Río, Cuba's finest tobacco growing region. Growers Alejandro Robaina, Pancho Cuba and Antonio Maria Paz supplied their best wrappers from two years ago.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

plexiprs said:


> The newest Cohiba was unveiled today in Havana. The limited-edition humidor of 40 cigars is selling for about $18,000. It was produced for the 40th anniversary of the brand.
> 
> French humidor maker Elie Bleu produced the modern humidor of ebony, bone and skate skin.
> 
> ...


let's get 40 people together and get a group buy going!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> let's get 40 people together and get a group buy going!


So that will be $450.00 per stick Amigo!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

It's Elie Bleu making the humidor - that is where a lot of the cost is coming from. Their regular humidors run over $2k. This thing is made with some exotic shite - ebony, bone and skate skin.

How did they come up with skate skin anyway?


----------



## Smell the Colors (Feb 15, 2006)

Clicky for the CA article on the 40th Anniversary Cohiba.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> It's Elie Bleu making the humidor - that is where a lot of the cost is coming from. Their regular humidors run over $2k. This thing is made with some exotic shite - ebony, bone and skate skin.
> 
> How did they come up with skate skin anyway?


um, nevermind this *Behike *nonsense, but - we need to get _Habanaman _to make a run for us - thru France and Germany, particularly...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> So that will be $450.00 per stick Amigo!


Tell you what, we'll make it 41, I'll go in, dropping the price to $439 a piece, and I'll take the humidor--y'all can keep all the cigars. Deal?


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> um, nevermind this *Behike *nonsense, but - we need to get _Habanaman _to make a run for us - thru France and Germany, particularly...


We'll even be nice and let him drive!!
:mn


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

plexiprs said:


> • An all-handmade Culebras de Partagas - three cigars entwined - will be offered for the first time since before nationalization of the Cuban cigar industry in 1960. Since then, only machine-made Culebras have been offered by H. Upmann, Romeo y Julieta and Partagas and only the latter is still in production. Each of the three cigars in the current version is 5 1/4 inches long by 33 ring, but the new handmade dimensions may be different.


Thanks for posting this. I know someone who will be excited to hear about the culebra release.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

croatan said:


> Tell you what, we'll make it 41, I'll go in, dropping the price to $439 a piece, and I'll take the humidor--y'all can keep all the cigars. Deal?


No no no. We each get a stick, and we hack the humi into pieces. Everyone gots to get an equal share


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Tell you what, we'll make it 41, I'll go in, dropping the price to $439 a piece, and I'll take the humidor--y'all can keep all the cigars. Deal?


*:r I always wanted to get even a single stick of Pre embargo by Partagas,
for $200.00 a stick, I can't pull the triger...
this Cohiba got to be out of this world Amigo!*


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Havana Corner: Cohiba's 40th Anniversary Smoke Revealed 

Posted: Friday, March 03, 2006 

By James Suckling 

The newest Cohiba was unveiled today in Havana, setting a new record in the cigar world for the price of a young smoke. The slick, limited-edition humidor of 40 cigars is selling for 15,000 euros (about $18,000). It was produced for the 40th anniversary of the brand, which is being celebrated at this year's cigar festival on the island. 

"It will be the most exclusive and the most expensive cigar in the world," said Juan Giron, the deputy manager of marketing for Habanos S.A., the global marketing and distribution company for Cuban cigars. French humidor maker Elie Bleu produced the modern humidor of ebony, bone and skate skin. The cigar size -- called Behike -- was produced at Cohiba's mother factory, El Laguito. Roller Norma Fernandez Sastre made all of the 4,000 cigars for the project. She was the original roller for the special double robustos made for the 30th anniversary of Cohiba. 

The Behike measures 7 1/2 inches long by 52 ring gauge. (Check our cigar forum to see who won our contest to guess the new size.) "It is a fusion of the two of the most popular sizes of Cohiba, the Lanceros and the Siglo VI," added Giron during a news conference this morning at El Laguito. The cigar was made only for this humidor and will not be available commercially in another form. 

According to Osmar León the factory manager of El Laguito, Behike is a blend of the middle range of Cohiba. It is a mix of tobacco with an average of five years of age. The wrappers come from the farms of some of the best growers in the Pinar del Río, Cuba's finest tobacco growing region. Growers Alejandro Robaina, Pancho Cuba and Antonio Maria Paz supplied their best wrappers from two years ago. 

Roller Fernandez Sastre told me the day before the press event that "the blend is a little stronger than the normal Cohiba blend." A sample of the cigar fell into my hands from other sources on the island, and I can say that the cigar is a blockbuster. It's full bodied with loads of tobacco, cedar and mineral character, which is a benchmark for the best of Cohiba, but it suffers from being freshly made. So the flavors were slightly disjointed. This is a cigar that needs to be aged for many, many years. It will inevitably become a modern legend like the special humidor made for Cohiba's 30th anniversary. (I had scored the latter 100 points.) 

The 40th anniversary humidors are numbered from 1 to 100, and every cigar includes a secondary band with "Behike" printed on it as well as a number from 1 to 4,000. Humidor buyers may also have their names etched in a plaque on the lid. 

The first humidor will be sold tonight during a gala dinner that concludes this year's festival. Apparently, there will be a raffle for the opportunity to buy the debut humidor. In addition, the usual half dozen or so other humidors inscribed with the signature of Cuban leader Fidel Castro will be sold during the dinner. They usually sell for anywhere from $30,000 to $250,000 apiece. So the Behike box at $18,000 is going to be the bargain of the night. The proceeds will go to the Cuban health system. 

Habanos agents were already taking orders for the new humidor. Max Gutmann, the Mexican agent for Cuban cigars, said he had five confirmed orders. "But I have no idea how many humidors I will receive," he fumed. 

Added Giron, "The demand will obviously be more than the supply." 

This means only one thing: the Behike humidor will most likely double or triple in price over the next couple of years. The 30th anniversary humidors are already worth many times their original price. They now sell for about $30,000 a box at auction.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006fdh/2006fdh.htm

http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006robaina/2006robaina.htm

http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006laguito/2006laguito.htm

http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006havanna/2006havanna.htm

http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006fabriken/2006fabriken.htm

Found these photos on another forum.

Just breathtaking !


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Dammit...Every Edition Regional is so big with a hefty RG to go with it! I'm only interested in the RA-Est. and the PL-L.

I thought the 30th Anni. was a Dalia size and now a Double Robusto? Or are they talking about some special cigars made just for the guests or something?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

RPB67 said:


> http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006fdh/2006fdh.htm
> 
> http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006robaina/2006robaina.htm
> 
> ...


Pure ****!

Mmmm!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006fdh/2006fdh.htm
> 
> http://www.flyingcigar.de/travel/2006robaina/2006robaina.htm
> 
> ...


Too good...


----------



## cigarking (Jun 5, 2003)

Economics and taxes!!! Time is money??? 
:2


----------

